# "Around the block" Club century ride report..Long



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Yesterday. N.E. apron of Mt. Hood. Disco Velo club/team annual fall ride. 98.5 garmin miles with 7000' elevation gain. Perfect weather. Appx. 20 riders, about 6 in the lead group. Fully supported.
We had a ride time of 5:40, with our 'kinder, gentler attitude' to allow a couple of 'dangling' riders (me, at times) to remain in contact with the lead group. 
This century route has to be one of the best in the US. We started and finished near Cooper's Spur resort from Toll Bridge Park off Hwy 35,,Down hill on Hwy 35 and some local side roads to the town of Hood River, then east on the Scenic Gorge Hwy to The Dalles, then turn south to Dufur, Or. where we took a lunch break in the town park. From the lunch stop to the apex of the ride comes an 18-mile climb up FS road #44, with Mt. Hood directly in your "sights" One "lane" (it's really quite narrow) had brand new asphalt..
From the summit, a 20-mile speed-run back to the starting place, where the shade, grass and food awaited.
I used the ride to test out the Hammer product line of nutrition/hydration in preparation for my upcoming attempt to complete "The toughest 2-day USCF race". During this upcoming event in the eastern Sierras, I won't have any team support, but the organizers provide 17 neutral feed stations using Hammer and Cliff bar "fuel"..So I thought I would try the stuff. Glad I did as I'll surely need to 'fine tune" my intake to race efficiently with these unfamiliar products. I had plenty of energy and no cramping, but I was a bit queasy a few times..
At the top of the very warm 18-mile climb yesterday, I was re-considering my decision to attempt this Everest Challenge deal...As I crested the last steep pitch near Dog River, I thought to myself.."Sheesh! If this were the EC, I would be a bit less than halfway done with the first day!..." humbling...But after a few minutes of descending, I regained my strength enough to *consider* that a couple more hills might not kill me..so I may be able to pull of the 'big one"...
Don Hanson


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

Well no picture but I have to agree you have maybe the best riding in the NW down there. No traffic, beautiful views, nice weather. Don, I saw you didnt do too bad in the senior games so I am sure you are up to the EC. Might as well do it now while you are still young. 

The Everest Challenge has quite a few DNF's like maybe 40%. I am assuming the DNFers are maybe over their head but maybe not. I remember training for Ramrod and one day after finishing about 60 miles I changef bikes and started a hill climb. I got wobbly and went back home after about a mile and took a long nap. Fortunately when Ramrod came I zipped right through it finishing pretty early. 

Whats the deal with the neutral start and neutral finish? I dont quite understand how the first day ride is 120 miles but the race is only 92?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*That EC "neutral" set-up*

Hi, The first day's first climb is about 20 miles from the park where they stage everyone. The other two climbs on the first day are closer to the staging area, and you actually race by between the second and the final climb of the first day. So everyone goes neutral to the base of the first climb, then starts..The second climb is just a few miles from the base of the first one, and then you race back past the staging area..where many pick up more food or quit..The first days racing ends at the top of the final climb..because the descent is pretty technical and probably not good for people who've been in the saddle climbing all day.

The second day, the timed racing ends on top of the final climb, but the 'finish line' is actually down at the base, because there is really limited room at the top for spectators and officials..These are wicked little roads, very european in character, without guardrails or shoulders..

Plus, I think the organizer is a climber. He may not have wanted teams sending 10 guys to have the advantage putting their guy out front in better shape than everyone else. 

The Wa. Sr Games this year was odd. They ran everyone up to 65 in one class. There were a couple of teams with lots of riders...Zonka, something like that, they had a real lock on the RR..running a rolling roadblock and then hollering and protesting if anyone fudged the yellow line or tried to shoulder past..Pretty cutthroat for a Senior Games competition..I think since so many new old guys are racing, that organizer will have to work on his format some for next year..It ended up being just another 50+ Masters event rather than anything age-group.

Don Hanson


----------

